# bugs in the shop.



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

I found some little bugs in a piece of airdryed oak. 
I have a small pile of this stuff in the back of my shop for lathe work and haven’t had any problems before but today I grabbed a piece and fund a bunch of little bugs under the bark.








They’re hold to see but a caught one in this picture that’s clearer.









Any know if I should be concerned? I haven’t noticed them anywhere else yet but am afraid they may spread into other wood?


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I hope it's not these:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...owder+post+beetle&sz=all&imtype=&imqualityall

BTW - they're very fond of oak.


----------



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

How small are they? 

That kinda looks like what I have. But i'm no bug expert so.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Probably a bark beetle. These are typically found on dead trees/wood that still has the bark. 

G


----------

